# sliding glass doors too small for track. Any ideas?



## disintegratus (Nov 28, 2013)

So I purchased a second hand glass terrarium, it needs new doors.
I measured it up, got them cut, but one of the doors is about 1.5mm too small to fit in the tracks, it just sits in there but if you so much as look at it the wrong way it falls out.
The glass man tells me there's a 2mm leeway on glass, so I could get a new door cut, but I'd have to pay for it. He said it was strange that one fits (it's actually a bit difficult to get it into the track) so I had a look at the track, and it turns out whoever made it used two bottom tracks instead of a top and a bottom. So I need to find a way to make one of the bottom tracks about 1mm higher. I was thinking I'd I run a very thin bead of silicone into the track and smooth it out with a cotton bud. Would that work? Would the glad all slide? Or could you guys give me better ideas, preferably that don't result in me getting another piece of glass cut. 
I also thought about cutting the top track off and re-siliconing it with a bit more silicone, but that's proving difficult because aside from using two bottom tracks, it's a very well made tank.


----------



## saximus (Nov 28, 2013)

I would replace the tracks. The top and bottom tracks are different sizes because that’s how it works. It can’t really work with two that are the same size. The only reason one of the doors "fits" is because it’s too big.

Just quietly, I’d be looking at another glazier too. Depending on the size of the doors, 2mm leeway is pretty terrible. They have machines that shave fractions of a mm off so there’s no reason it shouldn’t be almost perfect unless he’s just too lazy to do the job right.


----------



## Echiopsis (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, replace the track, your idea wont work. Cost you about $20 if its standard 5mm Cowdroy stuff.

I've found glaziers to be pretty bloody ordinary in the past, seems almost impossible to get glass the right size and without any scratches/ damage.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 28, 2013)

The only problem is because they're both bottom tracks, I'd I replace them then I'll have to replace the glass as well. Having just bought it, I don't want to have to pay for it again.


----------



## saximus (Nov 28, 2013)

No you wouldn't. With a proper top track on it, the one that’s too big will still only just fit in and the one that’s too small will fit. That’s what I meant about how they work. The top track is deeper but still allows the same size doors to fit.


----------



## Rlpreston (Nov 28, 2013)

I'd be on to the glazier to rectify the problem with the glass as well as changing the tracks. You've definitely not got what you paid for! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, turns out im also an idiot  they're both top tracks, which is why I couldn't change the bottom one, it would leave an even bigger gap. So I've tried running a thin bead of silicone across the top of the smaller panel, I'm hoping because it's not weight bearing, it will still slide with no issues, and it shouldn't even be visible. I will let you know how well it works!


----------



## Umbral (Nov 28, 2013)

I would have taken one of the tracks off and used some of that 2mm wood you can buy in 2.4m lengths to space it. Just a thought (I've do e it before)


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 28, 2013)

bamboo BBQ skewers placed in the track work ok, glass slides really well along them,....


----------



## Umbral (Nov 28, 2013)

The other way (Glazier cut glass to big) that I have used is to remove the top track, put the glass in the bottom track and put the top track over the top then slot it in and use two part quick set epoxy to glue the top in with the glass already fitted. I know that doesn't help the OP but it may help others reading this if they have an issue.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 28, 2013)

Chris1 said:


> bamboo BBQ skewers placed in the track work ok, glass slides really well along them,....



Thanks, exactly what I was looking for, an easy, quick fix  if the silicone along the top of the glass doesn't work, I'll try that.


----------



## Umbral (Nov 28, 2013)

Are you using the silicone to try increase the glass size? If so I think it may not hold up too well if your snake puts a bit of weight on it, the skewer idea sounds safer.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 29, 2013)

I will be using the silicone to increase the glass size, but the tank will be for Stompy, my gimpy EWD, she's missing half a leg and half a tail, and the other legs aren't built so well either. Compared to most other EWDs, she's not so active or nearly as strong, at the moment I'm keeping her in a standard 3 foot fish tank with an open top, and haven't had her even try to escape. Even if she does, the room is secure (I now finally have a secure reptile room! ) so she won't be able to get anywhere. Down the track if I choose to swap their tanks around or anything, I'll definitely make sure it's safe and secure for whatever is in there though.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 29, 2013)

as a former glazier looking to get back into it 2mm over is a simple mistake , probably rushed the cut 

saximus , not every glazier own one of those machines , big places yes the smaller the shop the less equipment they can afford so plenty still cut their glass with a hand cutter and/or order it in

EDIT
aslo swapping out the tracks may not solve your problem , im not totally sure and really need infront of me to be sure but if they have used 2 bottom tacks then you will actually need to get your glass cut to a larger size once you did it 

this is because the bottom tracks are shallower with the top being deeper , with the top being bigger this allows you to slide the excess of the glass , that will eventually fall down into the bottom track up into the top before letting it fall down into place holding the glass top and bottom 

if you have 2 bottom tracks and can already fit the glass in but it falls out then swapping tracks wont solve your problem , just make the top track deeper with the glass still being 2 small 

if it where me id right the experience off as lesson learned and buy new tracks then sort the glass out once you sure of the size needed but then again if it where me id never use sliding glass tracks


----------



## saximus (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh ok fair enough. Sorry I just assumed it was one of those tools that was almost a necessity. I watched my guy shave a couple of mm off a couple of doors for me (because I measured wrong not because he messed up) and it looked super easy. You make a good point about smaller guys though.

At least we agree that 2mm isn’t an acceptable error


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 6, 2013)

UPDATE: Well, the silicone along the top of the glass panel seems to have worked quite well. It does make it marginally more difficult to slide, but I forgot to try spraying some kind of lubricant along the track to help it, will do that next week. 
That said, it is only marginally more difficult to slide as it is, if I were to for example buy some fancypants fingergrips from somewhere (not mentioning any names Virides), then it would not be difficult at all


----------



## Virides (Dec 6, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> UPDATE: Well, the silicone along the top of the glass panel seems to have worked quite well. It does make it marginally more difficult to slide, but I forgot to try spraying some kind of lubricant along the track to help it, will do that next week.
> That said, it is only marginally more difficult to slide as it is, if I were to for example buy some fancypants fingergrips from somewhere (not mentioning any names Virides), then it would not be difficult at all



Cheaper now


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 7, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> UPDATE: Well, the silicone along the top of the glass panel seems to have worked quite well. It does make it marginally more difficult to slide, but I forgot to try spraying some kind of lubricant along the track to help it, will do that next week.
> That said, it is only marginally more difficult to slide as it is, if I were to for example buy some fancypants fingergrips from somewhere (not mentioning any names Virides), then it would not be difficult at all


sounds like silicone spray may fix your problem , we used to use it in the bottom of window tracks to make them glide effortlessly


----------



## MathersD (Dec 7, 2013)

Where can you buy tracks . Need for a enclosure I am putting together. Cheers


Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 8, 2013)

Glass tracks can be bought from bunnings


----------



## MathersD (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------

